# Decline in international students studying in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Fewer international students from Asia, particularly from India, are choosing to study in Australia, according to an education research briefing paper by the Australian Council for Educational Research (ACER). Drawing on new data, it confirms the dramatic decline of international student enrolments in higher education in recent years and has highlighted how a massive downturn [...]

Click to read the full news article: Decline in international students studying in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

